# What is the Best Part of the Pandemic?



## lurk_moar (May 15, 2021)

Besides all of the bad things during this pandemic. What has the pandemic made you grateful for? What do you think is the silver lining of this pandemic?

1. Student loan interest rates were 2.75% and only rose 1% for next year.
2. Student loans being interest-free along with payment suspension.
3. Masks hide my terrible teeth.
4. I will always have a job even during a zombie apocalypse.
5. Free money from Uncle Sam to help with my goals.
6. I have an excuse to be an anti-social hermit.
7. No more boring department-related outside work, social gatherings.
8. The pandemic made me realize how blessed I am. I have more gratitude during the pandemic than before.
9. The pandemic inspired me to lose weight (and having fat fucks for patients).
10. My student loans on my Associate's degree are like five years ahead.
11. The very low federal student loan interest rates were a perfect time to pursue an expensive Bachelors's degree program.

Edit: 12. Masks can also lessen the scent of other people's body odor.  I suddenly do not smell other people anymore.
Edit 2: 13. Living alone is awesome because there is nobody to catch covid from, and if I get covid, I won't be spreading it to anybody.
Edit 3: The low interest rates on my Bachelor's degree loans will make me less financially worried and stressed. Instead of deferring every single life goal of mine to live like a pauper in Medieval London in order to pay off those loans, I will enjoy life and travel like once a year.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 15, 2021)

Blacks rising up.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 15, 2021)

The free money is likely a good thing to many.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 15, 2021)

during the 1st week or two when the country had a collective "oh shit" and our divisions didnt matter


----------



## Spooky Bones (May 15, 2021)

Appointments at the DMV.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 15, 2021)

The free money. And some outdoor places being less crowded.


----------



## themasterlurker (May 15, 2021)

Gas was so cheap, ammo was as well right before floyd, working from home


----------



## Vingle (May 15, 2021)

My biggest concern is that I'm an even bigger shut-in. My condition has gone to hell, and I did walk 20 min back and forth from my gym. Now, it feels like I'm dying after a brisk walk.

I'm grateful for that's my only "concern".


----------



## RinguPingu745 (May 15, 2021)

At the beginning the traffic being almost non existent was really nice.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (May 15, 2021)

Thinning of the herd; the culling of the weak. Still has a long way to go, but it's a start


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 15, 2021)

People acting like a disease with a slightly more than one percent fatality rate is the Apocalypse


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 16, 2021)

Seeing retards hoarding toilet paper like they were Gollum with the One Ring was pretty funny


----------



## Alexander Thaut (May 16, 2021)

watching college dropouts with antifa or BLM tattoos try to explain coronavirus to people.


----------



## It Burns (May 16, 2021)

Being able to wear a mask in public to block out dust, some allergens and partially covering up smells without people looking at me like I'm clubbing seal pups.

Coughing once or twice anyway, causing some people to look at me like I'm clubbing seal pups.


----------



## Maxxicus Callahan (May 16, 2021)

Honestly a chance to step back and think. Made some life changes to shift gears from a previous trajectory and I feel a lot better for it. I think had this pandemic not happened I would be a very different person, I am a better person for it having happened.


----------



## FEETLOAF (May 16, 2021)

It made a lot of people realize how far constitutional overreach has gone.


----------



## Bussyking7 (May 16, 2021)

lurk_moar said:


> The low interest rates on my Bachelor's degree loans will make me less financially worried and stressed. Instead of deferring every single life goal of mine to live like a pauper in Medieval London in order to pay off those loans, I will enjoy life and travel like once a year.


I'm actually intrigued. Explain how it is possible to care about your money and be financially self conscious, yet at the same time have student loans beyond some trivial amount.


----------



## The Big O (May 16, 2021)

Anecdotally speaking, I've taken up vegetable gardening as a more serious hobby/life skill, and practiced shooting for the first time before things kicked off in earnest in 2020. Two things that keep me going when the world around me goes madder than a Malkavian.


----------



## Overcast (May 16, 2021)

I went from working part time to full time at my job and now I have benefits and investments in the company I work for.

The whole thing I feel has made me generally more resilient and determined to get to where I want to be.

And it's made it far easier to figure out who's your friend and who isn't.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 16, 2021)

I have been able to transition all of my work (I work independently) to online permanently, whereas I used to have to meet most clients personally at their homes or businesses.  This has resulted in far more clients (because I am not wasting time driving anymore), and far fewer expenses.  To celebrate, I jacked up my prices for new clients by about 15%, just for shits and giggles.  So overall, I have managed to increase my income about 50%, cut overhead to absolute zero, and I don't even have to bother putting shoes on in the morning.  I even get a little more time to watch my favorite lolcows.

This is an impossible dream turned into routine reality over the course of a single month last year.  Best of all, It suddenly frees up the entire continent as potential places to live, since I no longer must live in the orbit of a major city.  And all potential places are now much more affordable. 

If I could turn back time, I'd welcome Covid all over again.  I acknowledge that others are not so lucky, but I was long overdue for _something_ to go in my favor, and this was it.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 16, 2021)

Not having to see ugly fat fuckers faces or having to smell their nasty breath


----------



## axfaxf (May 16, 2021)

The fact that all non-essential public servants (that´s most of them around here imo) were sent home and absolutely nobody noticed. Society didn´t collapse and in fact a lot of needless bureaucracy were removed, to the benefit of everyone involved.

But we can´t have nice things, and it will probably change Soon™.


----------



## Narr Then (May 16, 2021)

Seeing communities pull together at the start was amazing, really gave me some hope for the future. 
Didn't last tho, unfortunately. 

Having an excuse to be a hermit due to shielding has been great...had a difficult couple of years prior to all this and never really had the time to sort my head out due to work and health issues. The time off has done me the world of good. 

Spending loads of time with my dogs 

Started foraging again, something else that I've not had time to do for a few years. So much good stuff growing near my new place. Also been cooking and baking a lot more. Growing veg again (very good for my MH!) and learnt about fermenting stuff. 

The downside is that I've not been able to access my meds for my RA, so my joints are in a bit of a state, but I'll be able to start again a month after my 2nd jab.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (May 16, 2021)

Normally I get the flu at least twice per year which knocks me down for around a week each time. But with everyone washing their hands and wearing masks I haven't gotten sick in over a year.


----------



## stuffandthings (May 16, 2021)

Wearing a mask at my cashier job means I can stick my tongue out at customers and mouth various slurs at them, without them seeing. Also watching the spectrum of reactions from all different kinds of tinfoil hats has been fun.


----------



## shameful existence (May 16, 2021)

Sky without airplanes. I only realize it now, as they're coming back.


----------



## Cilleystring (May 16, 2021)

Avoiding commuting and not having to interact with many strangers / potential retards has been pretty nice tbh


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (May 16, 2021)

If the USA economy implodes I'd rather it be sooner than later.


----------



## RussianParasite (May 16, 2021)

Working with a hangover is much easier when you can work from home so that’s cool I guess.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 16, 2021)

Couple for me:

1. My MA classes were online, which was a lifesaver given I was also working full time and oftentimes exhausted from commuting to two different places

2. MA deadlines were extended by 2-3 weeks in each instance. I didn't need it, but it was nice to have a little chill time before actually handing in.

3. Furlough packages. Reduced salary, but no commute, no work lunches or other expenses, no car maintenance or fuel. Subtracting those expenses, I was basically making 90% of what I would without the pandemic. That was fine by me, what with the boatload of free time.

4. More time at home (and so more time sleeping in bed) gave me a good turnaround where it concerned resting from workouts. Definitely made progress that I otherwise wouldn't have. 

5. More time on the farms. No further explanation needed.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (May 16, 2021)

I got into gardening, and was studying coding for a while.


----------



## Velvet Sedan (May 17, 2021)

Made my job really easy. Securing empty buildings plus being the only one in them is nice.
It'll eventually end, but until then I'm hijacking the intercom system to play music while I do patrols.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (May 17, 2021)

Money printer go brrr.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 17, 2021)

This lockdown was the best grand social movement that has ever happened in my lifetime. Gas? Pennies. Traffic? Nonexistent. Stores? Empty and freely shopped. Internet faggots? Absolutely destroyed on all sides, crying and pussyaching and moaning about nothing. Working from home was based. Useless, talentless, feckless do-nothings being laid off in droves was based. People understanding finally, objectively, that they live daily life in the confines of a real and visible hierarchy of societal usefulness, _incredibly_ based. Everything was clean and actively being cleaned. Hand sanitizer every 30 inches, and you fucking filth were actually using it for once in your disgusting lives. You unshowered, unclean, dysgenic, ugly, stupid fucks stood far away from me, quaking in your own piss with your fucking 40 cent gib-bux check and I freely laughed while staring into your feaful eyes, loving every second of it. Everything was fucking _incredible_, and you cucks had to ruin it by being too fucking pathetic and soft to actually hate everyone and everything like you've been saying over and over on the internet in a vain attempt to convince yourself. Reeee oben store reeee oben bar i no talk peeeeople and it make butthole bleed reeeee. You don't even HAVE friends to talk to. You don't have ANYWHERE to go. You have NOTHING to do when you get there. You're poor and you're unemployed, and you're still ugly, and you're even stupider than you are all of those other things. Fuck you. Crawl in a ditch and stab yourself to death, fuck you.


----------



## Bass (May 17, 2021)

Let's see, financially 2020 was the best year I ever had with my business, it's nice having the family around more, my oldest kid is a teacher  so she was visiting more often just for something to do, and we did a lot of outdoorsy stuff that I like more often.

Covid-19 hasn't been that bad for me at all.


----------



## MadStan (May 17, 2021)

Watching the flu nearly vanish purely from just wearing masks.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (May 18, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> This lockdown was the best grand social movement that has ever happened in my lifetime. Gas? Pennies. Traffic? Nonexistent. Stores? Empty and freely shopped. Internet faggots? Absolutely destroyed on all sides, crying and pussyaching and moaning about nothing. Working from home was based. Useless, talentless, feckless do-nothings being laid off in droves was based. People understanding finally, objectively, that they live daily life in the confines of a real and visible hierarchy of societal usefulness, _incredibly_ based. Everything was clean and actively being cleaned. Hand sanitizer every 30 inches, and you fucking filth were actually using it for once in your disgusting lives. You unshowered, unclean, dysgenic, ugly, stupid fucks stood far away from me, quaking in your own piss with your fucking 40 cent gib-bux check and I freely laughed while staring into your feaful eyes, loving every second of it. Everything was fucking _incredible_, and you cucks had to ruin it by being too fucking pathetic and soft to actually hate everyone and everything like you've been saying over and over on the internet in a vain attempt to convince yourself. Reeee oben store reeee oben bar i no talk peeeeople and it make butthole bleed reeeee. You don't even HAVE friends to talk to. You don't have ANYWHERE to go. You have NOTHING to do when you get there. You're poor and you're unemployed, and you're still ugly, and you're even stupider than you are all of those other things. Fuck you. Crawl in a ditch and stab yourself to death, fuck you.


Sex me pls


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 18, 2021)

lurk_moar said:


> What has the pandemic made you grateful for?


That I got to experience the world before lockdowns.


----------



## Wormy (May 21, 2021)

Cubicle farm working conditions got more exposed as the unnecessary things the workers already knew about.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (May 22, 2021)

The uprising of homeschoolers. Thanks to online schooling, parents everywhere have been finding out just what exactly their kids are being taught in the brainwashing camps known as the public education system for the first time, and many are undoubtedly fucking mortified.

What's more, the New Normal regime is ironically shooting itself in the foot further with this in the long term as, now that a lot of people are working from home, there's greater potential for folks to take up educating their children themselves.


----------



## Finder (May 22, 2021)

lurk_moar said:


> What has the pandemic made you grateful for?


Not living in some shoebox in the city. Holy shit am I glad I didn’t move like I planned.

On top of that I’ve done really well financially in the last year. Tons of savings that won’t reenter the economy anytime soon 

I also now have insight into which neighbours are dangerous in the event of a real crisis, which would will rat me out to the government for not following every rule, and the ones I can actually trust.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 28, 2021)

UntimelyDhelmise said:


> What's more, the New Normal regime is ironically shooting itself in the foot further with this in the long term as, now that a lot of people are working from home, there's greater potential for folks to take up educating their children themselves.


People genuinely thought that schooling was like it was before 2000.  Its so much worse, and staffed absolutely terribly.  Math has been radicalized into being anti-racial in some districts.



UntimelyDhelmise said:


> The uprising of homeschoolers. Thanks to online schooling, parents everywhere have been finding out just what exactly their kids are being taught in the brainwashing camps known as the public education system for the first time, and many are undoubtedly fucking mortified.






My wife educates our daughter with very little of my help, we're lucky to be able to have that level of control over our lives.  People should educate themselves on their options when it comes to home schooling.  There are ~$500 computer services that do a lot of the work for you provided the wife or husband sits with the kid and previews the lesson the day before.  The spouse can learn with the child, one at teaching and the other at learning.  Its very doable and rewarding knowing you are in control of your children's future rather than a crazy bright-hair who hates themselves and takes it out on the children passive-aggressively.


----------



## annoyingfuck (May 28, 2021)

Supermarkets actually cleaning their baskets and trolleys, and their belts, fuck it was great to get shit home, and not feel like you needed to disinfect the parts you don't even eat.


----------



## John Titor (May 28, 2021)

The student loans being on hold bought me time. I just paid off two credit cards.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (May 29, 2021)

On account of the government fucking tons of people, we now have a lot less virgins.

Hooray...?

More seriously, it made perma-remote positions more abundant than they were before. I was able to get one of those, which paid better than my previous job and had some more benefits on top of that.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 29, 2021)

The deaths.


----------



## Fek (May 29, 2021)

I've quite enjoyed how easily it's separated the proverbial wheat from chaff when it comes to interacting with people. It was a very grim realization at first (due to the sheer volume of the latter vs the former), but I'm ultimately glad and better off for knowing now. "Sheeple" never sounded so real and true as it does after the last year..holy shit.


----------



## CuntSnack (May 29, 2021)

Having an excuse to do fuck all with my existence.


----------



## Etrian Autistry (May 30, 2021)

I'm going to college and I took precalculus this semester. Because of COVID and being exclusively online, my math teacher made us into a test class where we were allowed to work in groups and submit team exams. As much as I hated wrangling those bunch of tards and haranguing them to submit their work on time, having three other people to bounce answers off of on the final netted me a 98%, which I definitely wouldn't have gotten in physical class where we work alone and monitored.

Oh, and theres gonna be a lot of girls who'd have picked up nerdier interests I might be able to meet and get to know once those kinds of events and meets boot back up. The search for the mythical autistic gf continues.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 1, 2021)

Online friends being actually fun to hang out with.

Also my family's personal lives are hardly affected thankfully.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 1, 2021)

I got to watch baby robins grow up last April. A mother robin decided to build her nest close to my home and I'd frequently go outside just to look. She didn't mind, seemed to trust me.

Watched the little guys grow from helpless little hatchlings living off mommy's vomit to adults.

Think one of them returned to start her family. Saw an attempt at a nest in the same spot this year. Sadly, it got torn apart by wind. The bird even chirped at me like she remembered me. Was tempted to help her remake the nest.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jun 1, 2021)

Terry Davis was right that we're nigger cattle.


----------



## Homophobic white dog (Jun 2, 2021)

The fact that I've spent almost an entire year in e-learning was bad for my social skills but also pretty good for my sanity considering how far the uni is.

Also this is purely hypothetical, but if people start dropping dead from the vaccine, or just sterile, then I'd be a much happier person.
In a world of idiots, the best case scenario is the idiots dropping dead, and the second best scenario is the idiots being unable to reproduce.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 2, 2021)

The things it has exposed: 

The petty tyrants and mindless NPC drones in our midst
The utter worthlessness of bread and circus like celebrities, professional sports, and Current Year pop culture
The implosion of the credibility of Experts, the media, and the managerial class.


----------



## VIPPER? (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm sure it's been brought up but work/learn from home rules. No more spending tons of time on mind-numbing administrative housekeeping shit, and you can just challenge tests immediately or otherwise study at your own pace. And you can use the time saved on stuff you already knew to bone up on the stuff you find genuinely hard.


----------



## Cyberfunk (Jun 3, 2021)

Not much but being able to save lots of money with my wfh job has been nice. Also with all of this I had plenty of time to reevaluate my social life, what mattered and what I should appreciate next time we are able to go back to normal.


----------



## Old Sun World (Jun 6, 2021)

Best part is that there is no virus and people are waking up to the truth every day.


----------



## VIPPER? (Jun 6, 2021)

Old Sun World said:


> Best part is that there is no virus and people are waking up to the truth every day.


Nah son. Muh variants. Widespread vaccination will mean nothing to the overall narrative except for more "SALUTE ARE GLOBAL CORPS FOR HELPING!!!", mark my words.


----------



## Old Sun World (Jun 6, 2021)

VIPPER? said:


> Nah son. Muh variants. Widespread vaccination will mean nothing to the overall narrative except for more "SALUTE ARE GLOBAL CORPS FOR HELPING!!!", mark my words.


The vaccines will make people retarded and its going to be genetic as well. Watch the IQ in white nations plummet to the level of non white nations, wouldn't surprise me if western countries will have the same average IQ as some other non white countries like Italy or Russia. The amount of neurological problems this vaccine causes will be massive, soon it will be new the normal for late 30s and 40 year olds to have alzheimer's.


----------



## Homophobic white dog (Jun 6, 2021)

Old Sun World said:


> The vaccines will make people retarded and its going to be genetic as well. Watch the IQ in white nations plummet to the level of non white nations, wouldn't surprise me if western countries will have the same average IQ as some other non white countries like Italy or Russia. The amount of neurological problems this vaccine causes will be massive, soon it will be new the normal for late 30s and 40 year olds to have alzheimer's.



Dunno where you get your infos but Italy has one of the highest average IQs at 101-102, easily the smartest Caucasian country, and Russia sitting comfortably at 97 isn't too retarded either.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Jun 6, 2021)

For me personally, COVID forced me to make my life healthier.

Being stuck inside, day after day, not conversing or meeting with anyone for the first few months nearly drove me insane. After getting sick of it, I decided to take steps to better my life. That included:


Going to the gym. I've gotten in much better shape. The literal second the gym near me opened back up, I went to it 4-5 times a week, and I'm better for it.
I gave up on Social Media. Basically, when I was younger, the internet was an escape from the every day world, but unfortunately, the online space has become the thing I need to escape from, and I realized that. First step I took was getting off of Facebook, Twitter, and every message board I belonged to except this one. I then filled the extra time with more outside activities that have been more enriching.
I got stimulus checks from the government, even though I've been working the entire time during COVID. I reason that its our money anyway, and taxation is basically theft, so I have no qualms getting my money back. That combined with saving so much money on gas led to me spending my money on good things that made life more fun, including books, video games, and the like.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 6, 2021)

For the beginning part of it, I had way more free time so I spent a lot of time cooking. I was always a good cook but I've increased my skills even more now.


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 6, 2021)

Not having to wear a bra. I don't know if I can go back.


----------



## Never Scored (Jun 6, 2021)

Last Spring when we were locked down and my company had just enough work to keep me on salary but not enough for me to be very busy. I was working from home and had everything done by noon so I could knock off after lunch. Me and my oldest son would go on a 2-3 mile walk along the river and have a picnic on the riverbank almost every day, then we'd come home and watch some cartoons. I'm actually very nostaligic for all the time I got to spend with him. I'm very grateful we had those couple of months.


----------



## Question Mark (Jun 13, 2021)

Free money, I have an excuse to be a NEET, and I get a sense of schadenfreude knowing normalfags are socially isolated and forced to suffer the way I have suffered for years.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Jun 13, 2021)

Working from bed... I... I .. I mean working from home


----------

